# Excel 2007 macros not enabled



## lewwhenry (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been using macros in Excel for almost a year and now all macros are disabled. I have enabled all macros and still cannot run them. What the...... 

I attached a screen dump of the security settings.


----------



## cky-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like an issue with the Macro security settings 

On the Developer tab, in the Code group, click Macro Security.

If the Developer tab is not displayed, click the Microsoft Office Button , click Excel Options, and then in the Popular category, under Top options for working with Excel, click Show Developer tab in the Ribbon.

In the Macro Settings category, under Macro Settings, click Enable all macros .
Hope that fixes the problem for ya.


----------



## lewwhenry (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for that. I originally created the documents in Excel 2003. We upgraded to office 2007. I kept the Excel files in the 2003 format for a while and then decided to save them in the 2007 format. After doing this, the macros were locked. I fixed the problem by saving the files back to the 2003 format as I had already set the Macro Security to enable all macros and it made no difference. Cheers


----------

